# Lake Travis Night fishing



## GAV65 (Mar 24, 2007)

Does anyone know a good place on Lake Travis for night fishing from a kayak? I fished there last night but didn't catch anything- I found that Cypress Creek Park was open and I put in there, but there aren't many lighted boat docks from this point.


----------



## GAV65 (Mar 24, 2007)

Also, I am looking to catch white bass.


----------



## GAV65 (Mar 24, 2007)

OK I am still tired, it was actually Sandy Creek Park that I put in. Sorry.


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

Hve a couple of buddies that fish the Pedernales below the bridge for whites on lighted docks on the west side. I've not fished this at night ut they have caught limits in that area. Hope it helps.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Pace Bend Park Area on the south side of the peninsula. Fish the dock lights on the opposite side of the channel. Lots of lighted docks in Lago Vista. Dec through Feb you'll do good with whites and stripers under those lights. Jig small (1/4ox) Kastmaster or Acme spoons on light line.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

also check the forums on austinbassfishing.com.


----------

